# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  لمن لم يشاهد أهداف المانيا وتركيا!!!!!!!!!

## أميرة قوس النصر

بسبب انقطاع البث في مباراة نصف النهائي بين المانيا وتركيا
لم يشاهد معظمنا أهداف المباراة كاملة..وخصوصا الهدف الثاني لكل منتخب
لذلك أقدم لكم الاهداف الخمسه

ألمانيا - تركيا
2-3

http://www.zshare.net/video/14206527a56f78f3/

----------


## ayhamco

*شكرا كتير يا مها مع اني انا ايطالي وحاس انها البطوله ماالها طعم بدون ايطاليا بس رح اكمل مشاهدتها... شكرا*

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة كثير مع اني حضرتهن مباشر على قناة المانية 


ان شاء الله اللقب الماني

----------

